# Egyptians vs Europeans



## GM1 (Sep 30, 2008)




----------



## DeadGuy (Jan 22, 2010)

Oh
My
God







Loved EACH second, and ALL its parts, specially the conclusion  But they need more time, 5 minutes isn't long enough, need 5 years or decades 

Thanks for sharing the video


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

LOL just loved it

Maideb


----------



## Beatle (Aug 14, 2009)

that was brilliant - haven't laughed so much in ages


----------



## Tinytraveler (Feb 17, 2010)

OMG I loved the Egyptian trying to cross the street!!! LOL!


----------

